# Auto Rae-Chem Snow Foam



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Following on from Young-Gun's thread about a new type of snow foam, Bryan requested a sample of the product and was kindly sent some to try out. So, this morning, we decided to give it a go on my car which was wearning a week and a good few hundred miles' worth of muck.

So, the car ready for a wash:





Using the standard Karcher foam gun and Karcher pressure washer, Bryan applied the foam to the car:









The foam from this product was very impressive, thicker than any of the foam products I have seen used before using the standard Karcher gun, including the PowerMax3 which is what we normally always use as a part of our details. Still, the real performance of this product would be revealed after rinsing.

The foam was left five minutes to dwell while I went round the wheels and agitated the foam to aid the cleaning (lots of brake dust). The rest of the car was just left to dwell however...

Then, the foam was rinsed off with the following results:







I was very impressed with this, the vast majority of the car was left clean without the need to agitate or go for a wash afterwards. This was carried out on two month old Collinite (which is still beading up brilliantly!  ). The more grimy areas, below the styling line on the doors for example, were still not fully clean however and if this was a full wash then this would need to be either repeated or a two-bucket wash method used to clean the car further.

Discussing this product with Bryan, we are both in agreement that this is a quality product, and we think we will be replacing the Autoglym PowerMax3 with this in our details in the future owing to its effectiveness. Excellent for the winter also, as a grimy car can have the majority of muck removed allowing for a highly safe two-bucket wash to follow.

The product also did not strip wax, and the rinse water sheeted away on the two month old Collinite very freely.

All in all, an excellent product!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice review. I've used the new Autobrite foam today and it has a similar effect. Out of interest, did you dilute the product in the foam gun's bottle?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Nice review. I've used the new Autobrite foam today and it has a similar effect. Out of interest, did you dilute the product in the foam gun's bottle?


Nope, the product was just poured neat into the foam gun bottle.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice bit of foam action there Dave, buuuut you did fill the whole bottle with product!

I think that will work out rather expensive per wash.

Got my foam lance the other day and 20-30 ml of SSF in the bottle topped with warm water gives amazing foamage and dwell time, would like to see this foam used with the Autobrite lance.

Great write up :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

deej yes it was neat in the Karcher bottle so as to be a direct comparison with PM3, that's what I do with that :thumb: 

I'll try diluting it on Mondays' detail...........and that's BIG  .............and report back here :thumb: 

Also you will notice the bird dropping on the front wing, completely gone after foaming..........remember the car ONLY had foam applied nothing else touched the car......it was foamed then rinsed and left at that.........as I was feeliing a bit under the weather  

Bryan

PS the Karcher bottle takes about 200ml and it's dilution that way is 9 to 1 :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

blr123 said:


> deej yes it was neat in the Karcher bottle so as to be a direct comparison with PM3, that's what I do with that :thumb:


Ahh, thats understandable :thumb:

Look forward to Mondays detail and hope you feel better by then mate.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

as a rough guide how much is this type of thing and how much do u get?


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Is this more of a pressure washer foam lance/attachment thing, or would the Gilmour produce decent results?

Thanks for another great write-up Dave. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gti_mad_man - I'll let Bryan answer the question about costs as I'm not sure, I reckon Young Guns will prob know too...

Roo - haven't tried it through a Gilmour but I reckon it would work great, though it wouldn't be used neat in the Gilmour... Through the standard Karcher gun it worked a treat.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

gti mad man said:


> as a rough guide how much is this type of thing and how much do u get?


About £29.99 for 25lts if I remember correctly 

And Roo it's a small bottle that does attach to the Karcher lance and yes I think you would get similar if not better results using a Gilmore but that's just a feeling I get having read about the Gilmore not actual fact :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking Good Dave, Looks Nice and Foamy! :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks very good.


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

blr123 said:


> About £29.99 for 25lts if I remember correctly
> 
> And Roo it's a small bottle that does attach to the Karcher lance and yes I think you would get similar if not better results using a Gilmore but that's just a feeling I get having read about the Gilmore not actual fact :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Cool - I have the Gilmour and the yellow Karcher lance bottle so I would be able to try both! Might have to look in to getting a sample of this


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Nice on lads, by the way have spotted the 'touchless car wash' on the Lochee by-pass now thats foam and doesn't strip the wax cause being curious I put the corsa through it a few weeks back to check it out and I was pretty impressed !

ps Will be putting some Hyper wash in my karcher foam bottle this week when I get a new lance for it !!

Will have to meet up soon for a detailing chat !!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> Nice on lads, by the way have spotted the 'touchless car wash' on the Lochee by-pass now thats lfoam and doesn't strip the wax cause being curious I put the corsa through it a few weeks back to check it out and I was pretty impressed !
> 
> ps Will be putting some Hyper wash in my karcher foam bottle this week when I get a new lance for it !!
> 
> Will have to meet up soon for a detailing chat !!!


The one where the Shell petrol garage used to be? I've noticed that passing by it on the way to the cinema...

Yep, should meet up soon for a detailing chat! :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

also guy`s when trying to get a product to foam try using warm water


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I've been using this foam for a little over a week now, I have a 1lt bottle on my lance (simular to Autobrite Directs), add 1" of foam liquid to bottle top off with water and spray on minimum setting, I get a total coverage of very thick foam, too think at times but after 5 mins its lifted so much dirt its next to clean (except to us ), a quick rinse and a 2nd coat followed by a wash mitt and a rinse bucket and I'm done.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Who supplies it.
Ta


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

*Auto Rae-Chem Snow Foam.*

Can I take a guess and say Auto Rae Chem?!

Google took me tohttp://www.cleaningproducts-northeast.com/


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Young Guns for the intro .

Chaps I have spoken to *Auto- Rae* and I have some pricing which has been done for Detailing World which will include 5 litres pricing , they also have a snow wax too

Pm for details for pricing and contact .

Sizes

5 litres
25litres


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

just found this if any good to anyone


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks to Young Guns for the intro .
> 
> Chaps I have spoken to *Auto- Rae* and I have some pricing which has been done for Detailing World which will include 5 litres pricing , they also have a snow wax too
> 
> ...


No problem matey, gald I could help! :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Who do I contact for a sample of this? I'm after a 25LTR of a good snow foam in the next month or so... but wouldn't mind trying one first.


Thanks.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Who do I contact for a sample of this? I'm after a 25LTR of a good snow foam in the next month or so... but wouldn't mind trying one first.
> 
> Thanks.


Ditto


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Guys, you hvae a PM with the details


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, we recently bought 25 litres of this, really good stuff indeed, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds good, does it foam up as well as the SSF? 

I have the PM's thanks! I'll reply with the info.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Would like a sample, thanks for the replys by the way.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Sod it 25LTRS


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Let me know when you it arrives and get a chance to use it Anthony


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Let me know when you it arrives and get a chance to use it Anthony


I will if i remember, cant use at the moment as this never ending hosepipe ban is never ending


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

my samples on the way. if i get my exhaust fitted friday night/saturday morning then i'll be giving this a whirl


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Ive sent off for a sample of this, I'l give it a whirl through a superspray and let people know how it goes!

Mart


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Wonder what this would be like mixed with Maxi Suds ?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

How did you guys get a sample? Was there a charge for this?

Cheers, Thomas


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> How did you guys get a sample? Was there a charge for this?
> 
> Cheers, Thomas


Drop whizzer a PM. He will give you details etc.

Regards
Mart


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I did get the contact details, but was not aware they could arrange a sample.


Thanks, Thomas


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here, thats why i went for the 25L


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

im pretty sure i'll be buying some, but if you dont ask for a sample you dont get


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Left PM's with the ladie to this effect but not called, I think she only has like 3 posts on this forum so is not active etc... I'm not in rush anways as I have 5LTRS of SSF to play with for now...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Left PM's with the ladie to this effect but not called, I think she only has like 3 posts on this forum so is not active etc... I'm in rush anways as I have 5LTRS of SSF to play with for now...


I know she is having probs with net/email.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Got my samples, will try both on different cars on Wednesday and post a review, great company to deal with.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Got my 25ltrs today, only ordered Friday. Just waiting for the hosepipe ban to be lifted. Look forward to your review


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Can't you just give it a blast in the back yard?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Can't you just give it a blast in the back yard?


Drive looks onto street:wall:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

haha, that must **** you right off!!! sorry mate


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> haha, that must **** you right off!!! sorry mate


Have been pissed off last Summer, not too bad at the mo as sold the car. As long as its lifted by March, collect the new car.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oooh same as me, I have a new car coming in April/May 
What you geting mate?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

This http://www.fiatpunto.com/prehome.html

Sporting in Exotica Red.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks a cool car! Bet you are excited waiting, I'm sick of waiting


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't mind as shat weather at the mo. And 07


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yep, Mine will be an 07 plate when it arrives too, got the ladies Pug 207 to foam up and play about with anyway.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Yep, Mine will be an 07 plate when it arrives too, got the ladies Pug 207 to foam up and play about with anyway.


And what is that?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Audi TT MK2 (2.0T with DSG) Had a test drive of a few of them, really like them.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd like one too, out of my price range


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

lol and out of mine, don't know the hell I'm doing


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats what i said when i withdrew 10K from the bank


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

haha, did you start running down the street afterwards!!! thinking you where getting chased bu the cops!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Thats what i said when i withdrew 10K from the bank


Well with effect from March.


----------

